# Richtige Grösse für CD Cover?



## EtA (23. Juli 2003)

Hmpf das nervt wenn was vermeintlich kinderleichtes nicht will.
Schnell gemessen, 12x12 für vorne und 15x12 für hinten, doch wenn ich in Photoshop eine neue Datei 12x12 cm mache, zeigt der Lineal zwar 12x12 an, ist aber so ein Riesending mit 1417x1417 pixel.
Wieso das und was genau einstellen, damit es perfekt in die Schablone vom Nero Covereditor passt?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## IEN (23. Juli 2003)

welche auflösung hast du denn eingestellt?
Ist das cover für den prof. druck, oder für deinen eigenen drucker?


----------



## chriZ (23. Juli 2003)

Nimm 72 dpi, das dürfte für nen normalen Druck reichen.


----------



## EtA (23. Juli 2003)

Für meinen Drucker nur.
Manchmal kommt auch ein ganz kleines raus, glaube langsam an Geister. 
Was muss denn in dem Feld "Auflösung Pixel/cm" hin, damit hatte ich noch nie zu tun, sonst geb ich immer gleich Pixelgrössen ein einfach.


----------



## IEN (23. Juli 2003)

wie chriZ schon sagt, stellst du im Feld

pixel/ INCH! (nicht cm) -> 72 ein.


----------



## EtA (23. Juli 2003)

Inch? Pixel/Zoll in der deutschen dann nehme ich an.
Ne das gibt dann so ne Minidatei mit 340x340 Pixel / 12x12 cm, die ist winzig klein im Covereditor und total verpixelt dann, wenn ich sie auf volle Grösse aufziehe, damit sie das Cover voll bedeckt.

Am liebsten würde ich statt cm oder mm einfach gleich die passenden Pixelwerte eingeben bei der Grösse, also für 12x12 cm und 15x12 cm, damit es gleich passt und nicht noch skaliert werden muss im Covereditor.
Weil die cm oder mm Angaben sind ja völlig witzlos offenbar und der Wert bei Auflösung pro Zoll/cm der einzig entscheidende Fanktor, dann kann ich mich ja grün und blau probieren, bis ich mal die richtige Grösse für den Covereditor finde, eigentlich will ich einfach nur "echte" 12x12 oder 15x12 cm.
Also brauch ich am besten genau den richtigen Auflösungswert dafür, oder eben die richtigen Pixelgrössezahlen.


----------



## IEN (23. Juli 2003)

pixel/ INCH! (nicht cm; nicht zoll)


----------



## EtA (23. Juli 2003)

Wie komm ich denn dazu, da habe ich gar nicht bei PS7.01.
pixel/zoll oder pixel/cm, mehr als die zwei kann ich rechts neben Auflösung nicht wählen.


----------



## himishima (23. Juli 2003)

Nimm Pixel/Zoll

Zoll ist das deutsche Wort für inch.

Dann stellst du die Auflösung auf 200-300 Pixel/Zoll, die Breite auf 12cm und die Höhe auf 12 cm... drucken...

so long himishima


----------

